# Fence Post Swarm



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

If you can get a frame of brood from another hive, put it in there. If not, yes, put another drawn frame, and if you have it, two frames of foundation. Then see how many handfulls of bees you can rake/brush from the post. If you get several in the box, the others, including the queen will likely follow. If not, smoke them heavy and make them come out of the crosstie. Then brush as many as possible in your box. 

If the post is hollow, and they have set up inside, already, you might have to do a trapout.

Good Luck.

cchoganjr


----------

